# I'm new to meringues!



## MostlyWater (Jan 8, 2011)

I finally figured out how to made a scrumptous meringue cookie with orange zest and assume there are other recipes; does anyone have any tips on how to make a really great meringue?  Such as - this business about letting it cool (crisp?) in the oven - so how do I make multiple batches of them ?

thanks


----------



## MostlyWater (Jan 9, 2011)

No one, huh?  OK, maybe I'll be the first.


----------



## fricassee (Jan 9, 2011)

MostlyWater said:


> No one, huh? OK, maybe I'll be the first.


 
I make meringues often; love the soft centres and the crispy exterior.  After they have finished baking I turn off the heat and leave them in the oven for about an hour; however, I prop the oven door open a wee bit with a wooden spoon.

Cream of tartar is a great stabilizer.  You can easily flavour them with zest.  Sometimes I add chocolate chunks, other times I add coconut.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you for replying.

So, how do you make several batches at a time, then ?


----------



## fricassee (Jan 9, 2011)

MostlyWater said:


> Thank you for replying.
> 
> So, how do you make several batches at a time, then ?


 
Oops - I somehow managed not to see that part of your post!  Sorry.  I have a convection oven so thankfully can stack 4 sheets at once.  However, that is the most I have ever done at once.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jan 9, 2011)

Meaning, you bake and let cool in the oven ?  You don't make  more than can fit into the oven at one time ?   I just wonder how bakeries do that !


----------



## fricassee (Jan 9, 2011)

Bakeries are equipped with much better commercial ovens.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jan 10, 2011)

Ohhhhh.   OK.  thanks


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 10, 2011)

MostlyWater said:


> Ohhhhh. OK. thanks


 
A commercial bakery oven is 6-15 feet wide, with 6-10 shelves.  The shelves hold 3-5 full sheet pans at a time...very easy to get all the cookies you want.  Meringue cookies were usually the last bake of the day, when I worked in the bakery.


----------



## AnnieDrews (Jan 10, 2011)

Now I'm going to have to find that cocoa meringue kiss recipe I used to have. :p


----------



## AnnieDrews (Jan 10, 2011)

If you are still looking for tips, here is something I do remember. Make sure you use a glass or metal bowl that is completely clean and free of oils or moisture and that your beaters are also spotless and free of oil. My mom always used cream of tartar.

On making multiple batches, from what I've read I don't think the "shelf life" is very long for meringues, so probably not a good idea?

Egg whites at room temperature...that just popped into my head, too.


----------



## fricassee (Jan 10, 2011)

Another quick tip - use fine granulated sugar for better texture.  If you do not have any simply whir regular granulated sugar in your food processor until fine.


----------

